# Where to find peyote naturally in New Mexico?



## Legolandon (Jan 5, 2012)

Where in New Mexico can you find Peyote growing naturally?


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 5, 2012)

desert lowlands far away from the forests of course lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 5, 2012)

You'll probably get shot by drug cartels before finding a stump of peyote. The regions of Mexico that Peyote is located is invested with undercover and drug trafficking. It's not a wise thing down trotting the mountains in search of the holy hallucinogen. However, if you're really interested I would map out a few suggestable spots and see if the terrain is safe enough to explore. I had the same realization about 3 years ago but never sought to take to the outback adventure.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2012)

leave the yote's please, they are seriously endangered.
Get some san pedro or any of the other medicinal trichs. It is still mescaline.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 6, 2012)

ANC said:


> leave the yote's please, they are seriously endangered.
> Get some san pedro or any of the other medicinal trichs. It is still mescaline.


Shouted like the most sincere Shaman. 

Indeed. Let the cacti thrive as much as possible. They were rooted to death by harvesters. Only if they gutted them with care and steer clear of the root. The only difference between Peyote and other Trich's is that Peyote posses a few other alkaloids which aids in the psychedelic process. Peyote tends to be more sedating leading to vast visons as others pose more of a mescaline posterity with a shiny, speedy afterglow.


----------



## canndo (Jan 6, 2012)

If you absolutely must have peyote grow your own, it will teach you patience and all but guarantee you a joyful bond with mescalito. I have friends who began that journey many years ago and they do not regret their foresight. You can obtain seeds on the internet. Cultivated peyote grows far quicker than in the wild, my friends got harvestable specimens in about 5 years, in 7 they were wonderful looking and quite large. You will never grow enough for anything but very occasional use for you and your friends but if you start now.....

Also, I have heard that one can graft peyote onto San Pedro, I don't know if this is true although I do know that pedro is commonly used as root stock for other cactus. I also don't know if this will do anything for the growth cycle of peyote. As others have said, don't pick them in the wild - even if you can find them - which, without help is near impossible.


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2012)

If you want to go that route, buy persikiopsis too, and graft your seedlings on for excelerated growth, you can cut them off and root them once they are big.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 7, 2012)

Please don't disrupt grandfather. He's almost gone from his home, the only areas where he is commonly found are where responsible peyote gatherers replace every bit of medicine they collect with more babies.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 8, 2012)

canndo said:


> If you absolutely must have peyote grow your own, it will teach you patience and all but guarantee you a joyful bond with mescalito. I have friends who began that journey many years ago and they do not regret their foresight. You can obtain seeds on the internet. Cultivated peyote grows far quicker than in the wild, my friends got harvestable specimens in about 5 years, in 7 they were wonderful looking and quite large. You will never grow enough for anything but very occasional use for you and your friends but if you start now.....
> 
> Also, I have heard that one can graft peyote onto San Pedro, I don't know if this is true although I do know that pedro is commonly used as root stock for other cactus. I also don't know if this will do anything for the growth cycle of peyote. As others have said, don't pick them in the wild - even if you can find them - which, without help is near impossible.
> 
> View attachment 1977669View attachment 1977670View attachment 1977671View attachment 1977672


I strongly agree!

But besides unrooting mother nature there is a certain degree of _*salvation *_and _*determination *_that comes along with finding Peyote in the wild. You have hard knock mushroom cultivators who insist on finding wild mushroom strains instead of ordering from vendors. If you do have a good heart and the propagation skills to properly unroot Peyote so it could regrow in good fashion I don't see the harm in taking to the adventure once in your lifetime. There comes a certain reward for one who goes in search of there dreams!


----------



## Legolandon (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for your answers! I found a website that'll ship me some san pedro, i'll just buy that!

 and


----------



## amsterdamus (Jan 12, 2012)

would I still get shot if I dress up as a geeky camper with full gear? I'd buy some san pedro also, but the adventure part sounds pretty damn sweet (may be I watched too much "The beach")


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Legolandon said:


> Thanks for your answers! I found a website that'll ship me some san pedro, i'll just buy that!
> 
> and


_San Pedro _& _Peruvian Torch_ sitting in a tree... _T-R-I-P-P-I-NG. _First comes vomit. Then comes solace. Then comes a Shaman holding an evil spirit! 

Lullaby's in the 4th quadrant are of utmost beauty.


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jan 13, 2012)

canndo said:


> View attachment 1977670


why is it that every natural high comes from such wierd plants, that shit looks like it came from another world haha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nature is funny, so are we. Everything has a disguise. As for Peyote the Mescaline that lies within works as a certain kind defense mechanism. Upon ingestion, it' a whole different _chemical love story! _&#8203;


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Talking about finding Peyote in the wild. It is known that the _Native American Church _uses the root of Peyote for tea purposes, killing Peyote in return. I thought the Church would pay closer attention to the _care _of Peyote!


----------



## mrboots (Jan 19, 2012)

so if you leave the root and cut of the button part the peyote will survive and re-grow new buttons?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

mrboots said:


> so if you leave the root and cut of the button part the peyote will survive and re-grow new buttons?


Indeed. It's quite simple, but many people tend to ignore it! I'm sure they'll pay closer attention now.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 20, 2012)

I read an article about the peyote gatherers a few months back. It's so sad that's it's in such decline. I want to grow some just to preserve it. I wish the NAC would allow the use of cultivated peyote.


----------



## therevK (Dec 29, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Talking about finding Peyote in the wild. It is known that the _Native American Church _uses the root of Peyote for tea purposes, killing Peyote in return. I thought the Church would pay closer attention to the _care _of Peyote![/QUOTE
> 
> Before attacking the NAC, perhaps you should familiarize yourself more closely with them before making these claims. The only time the root is used is if it has died or the whole plant is harvested from a personal garden of a member, and even then it is replaced. If not for the NAC this medicine would be closer to extinction or just extinct.
> As far as looking for peyote in the wild, DON'T. A majority is on private land and wild gardens, usually on Native land, which is not only disrespectful to the caretakers and the medicine in so many ways, but is also a good way to get shot. Besides that, the NAC and it's member's are the only entities allowed to possess and otherwise use legally.


----------



## punkenstien (Jan 1, 2013)

Between Thoureu and Smith Lake around 3 miles south of the old Pink Elephant Bar, You can pick it all day every day without putting a dent in the supply. And that is just off the roadside. Or just take a bottle or two of good whiskey and trade the Navajo's for some.


----------



## ChesusRice (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm looking at about 40 lineal feet of San Pedro
I dont eat it as I usually have better things to do rather than trip for 20 hours


----------

